# [SOLVED] Re: Thomson TG585 v7 Password etc.



## Jayceenz (Jul 20, 2011)

Have lost my set up disc etc for the Router. When initially set up I changed the administrator password, and because of a security glitch within the house needed to reset it again. When I tried the old one failed and seems like I have to do the reset button back to factory etc. Can someone please tell me if this will also reset everything else in the setup or is it just the admin user name & p/w? Thanks in advance, any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Thomson TG585 v7 Password etc.*

everything will be set as per factory defaults which means the admin account and password will be back to the original defaults.

You don't need the cd to setup a router. You just need the gateway ip


----------



## Jayceenz (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Thomson TG585 v7 Password etc.*

I'll give it a try now. Thank you for your interest and prompt reply.


----------



## Jayceenz (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Thomson TG585 v7 Password etc.*

I finally got it working again. Actually was going the whole time, I just could not access the set up part. Took me a few trys to understand that the changes were instant, so when it was asking for my user & pw it meant the new items I had just typed into the boxes.Thank you for your help it pointed me in exactly the right direction.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Great news. Thanks for updating us.


----------

